# Blade show in Atlanta



## Noodle Soup (May 3, 2012)

Anyone ever heard of Stacy Harris? She is giving a seminar on picking the correct kitchen knife this year at the show.


----------



## Crothcipt (May 3, 2012)

not me. Maybe she is a writer for blade.:chin::headbonk::censored:

I hope what she has to say is better than what is spouted by most of the industry.:scared4:


----------



## Eamon Burke (May 3, 2012)

Great. I bet its going to be awesome.


Someone take notes so I know what to un-teach to everyone I talk to in person.


----------



## Crothcipt (May 3, 2012)

Ok after some google searching I found.
http://gameandgarden.com/author/stacy/


----------



## RRLOVER (May 4, 2012)

Crothcipt said:


> Ok after some google searching I found.
> http://gameandgarden.com/author/stacy/



Well there were no stereo-types broke on the website:rofl2:.......Does she really know chef knives is the question,she is easy on the eyes though.


----------



## knyfeknerd (May 4, 2012)

I can't wait to not go see that.


----------



## Seth (May 4, 2012)

I always loved the cross-cultural aspects of forums. I spent my whole life in Philly and NY and driving past cows makes me nervous. I wouldn't know a Venison if I saw one walking down the street. GF is part cuntry (her words), though. I guess I'll have to move to the suburbs so I can learn to hunt. Mario; it's the accent....


----------



## Noodle Soup (May 4, 2012)

Wow 9 kids! Guess she spends more time worrying about cooking that over-population.


----------



## Eamon Burke (May 4, 2012)

She has 7 kids. This video is my favorite--nothing more impressive for a knife show than someone who debones a tiny gamebird with Henkels serrated spring-loaded pliers.
[video=youtube;AE0GMKvYbx8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=AE0GMKvYbx8[/video]

Easter Egg: click on 1:58 mark. That's what she said!


----------



## Noodle Soup (May 4, 2012)

Maybe what I read counted her and her husband in the count.


----------



## RRLOVER (May 5, 2012)

Seth said:


> I always loved the cross-cultural aspects of forums. I spent my whole life in Philly and NY and driving past cows makes me nervous. I wouldn't know a Venison if I saw one walking down the street. GF is part cuntry (her words), though. I guess I'll have to move to the suburbs so I can learn to hunt. Mario; it's the accent....



I am very familiar with the accent,my wife is from Redbay Al. You should take up hunting.I have been harvesting venison with a bow and arrow for a very long time.There really is nothing like sitting 20' up in a tree and bagging some deer.They do grow up very tasty here in the midwest.


----------



## oivind_dahle (May 18, 2012)

Woot!

Who will go from the forum?


----------



## Noodle Soup (May 18, 2012)

I'll be there for sure. You should look for a direct flight from Oslo to Atlanta.  Biggest knife show in the world.


----------



## bikehunter (May 18, 2012)

Clearly a $500 custom knife would be much better for deboning quail. <g>


----------

